# [Clovis - Portales, NM] Looking for Gamers



## alarnik (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm trying to find any players for DnD 3.5 or 4e, or maybe Star Wars Saga, in the Clovis/Portales, New Mexico area. I'd be happy to play or DM. Give me a PM or e-mail if you're interested!


----------

